# VeloNews Releases 2005 Tour de France Official Guide



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 8, 2005)

PRESS RELEASE: VeloNews releases 2005 Tour de France Official Guide
This report filed June 7, 2005

Often called the most grueling athletic event in the world, the 2005 Tour de France is professional cycling's most well known race. With less than a month until the Tour's opening, VeloNews is pleased to announce the release of its 2005 edition of the "Official Guide to the Tour de France." 

A collaboration between VeloNews, the journal of competitive cycling, and the Société du Tour de France, the 2005 Official Guide is titled "Grand Finale: Armstrong Aims at Tour Win 7" and features:

*	Detailed rider profiles of Tour hopefuls Jan Ullrich, Floyd Landis, Levi Leipheimer, Ivan Basso, Bobby Julich, and others
*	Complete stage details including course description, cycling history, and the likely podium contenders
*	route maps and elevation profiles
*	Previews of contenders for the points, sprint, and king of the mountain jerseys
*	Profiles of the 21 teams, their rosters, bikes, and team jerseys
*	5-time Tour winner Bernard Hinault's perspective on each team's race strategy
*	List of podium finishers and Tour stats since 1903
VeloNews subscribers receive the Official Guide free. The Official Guide is also now available in bike shops and newsstands throughout North America, or direct from VeloGear. 

In April, the Société du Tour de France, the organizers of the Tour de France, renewed its agreement with VeloNews to produce the North American edition. The Tour and VeloNews have collaborated on the Guide since 2000.

For more information go to http://www.velonews.com/pr/prn/articles/8175.0.html


----------

